#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Запад и Цигун

## Паня

Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?

----------


## Дубинин

> Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?


Лечебная физкультура (ЛФ)- очень многогранное понятие, от просто не болевого "закачать" сустав (повышение давления крови в зоне сустава- без любой боли), до сознательного без-травматического вызова боли -  с целью гормонального отклика.., от повышения содержания митохондрий в красных- розовых мышечных волокнах- до статической нагрузки на белые- с целью того-же гормонального отклика. Это наука (конечно не для медсестёр из реабилитационных кабинетов)). Ци-гун- хоть какой-то научной базы вроде не имеет (может у китайцев?) А так статика с концентрацией и движухой- зело полезно для многого. (за чудесности от гуна ци по организму не скажу- не компетентен. Возможно улучшается иннервация мозгом зон- где ци- гунят вслед за вниманием..))

----------

Алик (05.07.2015), Паня (04.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?


Вам лучше обратиться к книгам Ян Цзуньминя и самому прояснить этот вопрос. Цигун слишком многогранное явление. Мастер выделяет в нем около пяти линий цигун, от религиозного до медицинского. Таким образом ЛФК оказывается лишь частью целого комплекса.По-моему на форуме уже об этом писал Берхин.

----------


## Айрат

> Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?


между цигуном и лечебной физкультурой почти ничего общего нет )))
цигун практикую с 2008 года, його- и физиотерапию с 2012
точно также можно спросить, что общего между бегом и плаванием. общего в нем только, что и там и там руки и ноги двигаются )))

----------

Доня (31.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?


Есть, конечно, но при чём тут Запад?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кузьмич (05.07.2015), Нико (08.07.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?


Разница есть, в цигун работают с энергией Ци и дыханием как основой жизни, с внутренними силами для психофизического роста. В лечебной физкультуре используют физические упражнения основанные на движении тела для улучшения состояния человека. Разные точки опоры и цели. Связь движения и дыхания в ЛФК определялась примитивными идеями, в свою очередь в Цигун, движение определяется как дыхание Ци, Ци есть основа движения. Хоть и существует обратная взаимосвязь, но ее можно легко опровергнуть в плане первоначала. Ци определяет движение, но и не ограничивает само движение. Движение же определяет дыхание, но и ограничивает это же Дыхание. Пример прост, наклонитесь вперед и дышите, проследите сколько времени вы так продержитесь и как будет реагировать ваше дыхание. А потом сделайте правильные упражнения Цигун и повторите задержку в наклоне, вы убедитесь, что вы сможете стоять в таком положении часами без каких либо усилий, а течение Ци будет всегда ровным.

----------

Максим& (05.07.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Пример прост, наклонитесь вперед и дышите, проследите сколько времени вы так продержитесь и как будет реагировать ваше дыхание. А потом сделайте правильные упражнения Цигун и повторите задержку в наклоне, вы убедитесь, что вы сможете стоять в таком положении часами без каких либо усилий, а течение Ци будет всегда ровным.


Вопрос в том и заключается – существует ли эта субстанция «Ци»? Для предметного разговора и примера можно взять систему Чжун Юань цигун. Одной из базовых техник в ЧЮЦ является столбовое стояние, причем инструктора рекомендуют уделять сему занятию не менее 45 мин в день. И это не считая прочих необходимых упражнений. Т.е. в день человек должен посвятить данной системе оздоровления что-то около 1,5 часов в среднем. Ну,  про то, что это удовольствие не бесплатно  - прохождение ступеней и пр. это пока отдельная тема. Недавно зашел на форум данной школы, на котором выяснилось, что за последнее время умерло от разнообразных заболеваний приличное количество ведущих инструкторов, посвятивших данной практике десятилетия. Более того – одного инструктора знаю лично, который пережил серьезное хирургическое вмешательство. Отсюда вопрос – «а был ли мальчик» - есть ли эта энергия «Ци» ? Может быть пользу от занятий цигун можно ограничить оздоровляющим эффектом ЛФК, ну плюс эффект плацебо?

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Вопрос в том и заключается – существует ли эта субстанция «Ци»? Для предметного разговора и примера можно взять систему Чжун Юань цигун. Одной из базовых техник в ЧЮЦ является столбовое стояние, причем инструктора рекомендуют уделять сему занятию не менее 45 мин в день. И это не считая прочих необходимых упражнений. Т.е. в день человек должен посвятить данной системе оздоровления что-то около 1,5 часов в среднем. Ну,  про то, что это удовольствие не бесплатно  - прохождение ступеней и пр. это пока отдельная тема. Недавно зашел на форум данной школы, на котором выяснилось, что за последнее время умерло от разнообразных заболеваний приличное количество ведущих инструкторов, посвятивших данной практике десятилетия. Более того – одного инструктора знаю лично, который пережил серьезное хирургическое вмешательство. Отсюда вопрос – «а был ли мальчик» - есть ли эта энергия «Ци» ? Может быть пользу от занятий цигун можно ограничить оздоровляющим эффектом ЛФК, ну плюс эффект плацебо?


На этот вопрос вы можете ответить только сами, если Вы не пробовали банан, как я вам докажу, что банан реален?! Когда Вы один раз правильно поймете и почувствуете, тогда вопросы исчезнут сами по себе. Инструктора ЧЮЦ обучались на Веру. Чаще всего в сфере Цигун существует множество недомолвок, даже китайские мастера находят свои источники и потом выдают эту систему за свою. Характерной чертой таких систем является неполноценное понимание и характерные недочеты в комментариях. Отсутствие линии преемственности. Чтобы отличить хорошего учителя или школу, достаточно спросить про занятия в Духовно-Медитационной сфере, т.к. все открытия произошли именно из этих корней. К сожалению большинство хороших школ не публичны, не связаны с деньгами и они не ведут публичный образ развития или практики. У людей нет иного выбора как пользоваться урывками знаний. Действительно многие практики могут работать, а могут и вредить. Все зависит от того какие комментарии применялись в работе, является ли система замкнутой системой развития. Практика Цигун это как настроение - в один день оно у вас хорошее, а в другой плохое. В плохой день вы все же можете помнить о хороших днях, но можете ли вы доказать, что такие дни были?! Цените ли вы хорошие дни меньше? Ведь в каждый день плохого настроения, все хорошее исчезает. Так и тут, отсутствие стабильности показывает недостаток обучения и мудрости знания метода, неполной передачи. Даже если передача полная, некоторая методы являются уже для подготовленных людей. 

Стояние столбом для новичка, это самоубийство, по многим причинам, хотя бы потому, что давление Ци во время столбового стояния развивает в вас дисгармонию органов, плюс вы еще напряжены телом, ум не ясно где, в итоге вы в лучшем случае с больной спиной сляжете на больничный. В худшем будут умственные расстройства. Стояние столбом в самом начале давали монахам Шаолинь, но стоит вспомнить, что началом называли Этап развития медитационных способностей в движении, а перед этим следовали другие изощренные методы подготовки, в которых есть свои реальные результаты, при которых начинаются другие упражнения.

Заменить конечно же можно, можно бегать и делать гимнастику, можно делать Хатха-Йогу и легкую Нади-Шодхану, правда Хатха-йога в начале может быть не динамична, в принципе китайская лечебная гимнастика этим и занимается, она создана для тех, кто не владеет своим Ци, лечебный эффект достигается уже при начальном легком применении. Не нужны сложные вещи и теории. Хороший вариант сделать Нади-Шодхану, главное не торопитесь, а потом упражнения Китайской гимнастики, без погони за сложностями, можете посмотреть Уроки китайской гимнастики тут - Сложные методы нужны для Духовного роста. Если вы правильно все сделаете, то результат будет с первого раза. Есть еще Цигун 5 элементов, он стабилен и в комплексе с Нади-Шодханой помогает прорабатывать все зоны тела, что гарантирует здоровье. Метод 5 элементов, можно заменить Хатхой-Йогой, там тоже все зоны проработаны. Разница чувствуется только в движении.

----------

Алик (05.07.2015), Максим& (05.07.2015), Паня (05.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Есть ли Ци? Ну так это вопрос личной веры и доверия авторитету. Тот же вопрос можно задать и так..Есть ли Бог, Дао, Природа Будды, Нирвана. В китайской и индийской традиции этот вопрос даже не ставится, это мироощущение целой культуры на которых основаны традиционные боевые искусства, медицина, философия. Хотите это принимайте, хотите нет. Вы ведь можете с годик дома сами поупражнятся чтоб понять, надо ли вам это.
Если есть скепсис то по-моему это лучший вариант. Зачем платить деньги за нечто мнимое? Я так и делаю. У меня правда свой самопал из комплексов 
Айенгара и Шивананды, но в последние несколько месяцев у меня не было возможности делать комплекс и к тому же последние два месяца из-за травмы ноги ( с йогой не связано) передвигался с помощью костылей. Пришлось найти сидячий комплекс из китайского массажа с дыханием. Знаете, есть ли Ци, нет ли Ци, мне до лампочки, но чувствую то я после занятий себя замечательно и это побуждает развивать интерес.
Кстати про часовое стояние. Сериал вот смотреть начал про Брюс Ли. Там Ип Ман, его учитель, долго вынуждал его делать это. Видать знал старик что почем.
Дайте если можно ссылку на флрумную тему про болезни инструкторов.

Походу моё сообщение уже лишнее. Дорже все высказал:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.07.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> Вопрос в том и заключается – существует ли эта субстанция «Ци»? Для предметного разговора и примера можно взять систему Чжун Юань цигун. Одной из базовых техник в ЧЮЦ является столбовое стояние, причем инструктора рекомендуют уделять сему занятию не менее 45 мин в день. И это не считая прочих необходимых упражнений. Т.е. в день человек должен посвятить данной системе оздоровления что-то около 1,5 часов в среднем. Ну,  про то, что это удовольствие не бесплатно  - прохождение ступеней и пр. это пока отдельная тема. Недавно зашел на форум данной школы, на котором выяснилось, что за последнее время умерло от разнообразных заболеваний приличное количество ведущих инструкторов, посвятивших данной практике десятилетия. Более того – одного инструктора знаю лично, который пережил серьезное хирургическое вмешательство. Отсюда вопрос – «а был ли мальчик» - есть ли эта энергия «Ци» ? Может быть пользу от занятий цигун можно ограничить оздоровляющим эффектом ЛФК, ну плюс эффект плацебо?


На том же форуме была ветка, где обсуждали вопрос о смертях инструкторов. Сейчас не смог найти ту ветку, попробую снова тут кратко описать.
Причины тут как личные, так и общие для этой школы:
1. Очень многие неадекватно оценивают свой уровень и слишком рано становятся инструкторами или имиджтерапевтами. Не наработав и не поддерживая уровень своей энергии на нужном уровне они рискуют растратой "изначальной ци", что приводит к сокращению срока жизни. А адекватных методов для восстановления этой энергии в ЧЮЦ не предлагают. Буддистам для этого можно Амитабу/Амитаюса читать )))
2. Занимаясь терапией, не задумываются о очищении своей энергетики, хватают "плохую ци" от пациентов и сами потом болеют. Кстати, из-за этого подавляющее большинство активно практикующих целителей, разных школ живут, в среднем, 45-55 лет, не больше.
3. В ЧЮЦ слабо говорится о кармических последствиях энергетических практик, как на физическом, так и на социальном уровнях. И, как следствие, накачка энергией может приводить к разрушению всего жизненного окружения человека - семья, друзья, работа - все рушится. Тут бы снизить интенсивность практики, чтобы волны успокоились, но человек слышит совет "практикуй и все будет хорошо" и усугубляет ситуацию. Как аналог могу привести эффекты от интенсивной практики Ваджрассатвы, там тоже колбасня идет, но не так сильно, как от интенсивной но неправильной практики цигун. Я и сам с таким сталкивался и у других видел.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Wu Xing Zhang Qi Gong - Вот эти 5 ладоней



Y Sin Chang Kung a therapeutic method of Taoist origin, which aims to regulate the qi energy of five major organs (liver, heart, spleen, lungs and kidneys). Consists of seven exercises related to each other. This complex is approved as one of the main health Qigong Chinese Medical Association. Simple to implement, does not require a lot of space for classes.

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3389635

----------

Паня (06.07.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Чтобы отличить хорошего учителя или школу, достаточно спросить про занятия в Духовно-Медитационной сфере, т.к. все открытия произошли именно из этих корней. К сожалению большинство хороших школ не публичны, не связаны с деньгами и они не ведут публичный образ развития или практики.


Chhyu Dorje, вы в рамках какой школы цигун практикуете?




> Стояние столбом для новичка, это самоубийство, по многим причинам, хотя бы потому, что давление Ци во время столбового стояния развивает в вас дисгармонию органов, плюс вы еще напряжены телом, ум не ясно где, в итоге вы в лучшем случае с больной спиной сляжете на больничный. В худшем будут умственные расстройства.


Если это так - не ясны мотивы инструкторов ЧЮЦ, дающих практику стояния столбом уже для новичков???




> Есть еще Цигун 5 элементов, он стабилен и в комплексе с Нади-Шодханой помогает прорабатывать все зоны тела, что гарантирует здоровье. Метод 5 элементов, можно заменить Хатхой-Йогой, там тоже все зоны проработаны. Разница чувствуется только в движении.


Спасибо за рекомендацию - поищу преподавателей 5 элементов.

----------


## Паня

> Дайте если можно ссылку на флрумную тему про болезни инструкторов.


http://forum.zyq108.com/threads/229/

----------

Алик (07.07.2015), Максим& (06.07.2015)

----------


## Паня

> 2. Занимаясь терапией, не задумываются о очищении своей энергетики, хватают "плохую ци" от пациентов и сами потом болеют. Кстати, из-за этого подавляющее большинство активно практикующих целителей, разных школ живут, в среднем, 45-55 лет, не больше.


Любопытно - откуда такая статистика?

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Chhyu Dorje, вы в рамках какой школы цигун практикуете?
> 
> 
> Если это так - не ясны мотивы инструкторов ЧЮЦ, дающих практику стояния столбом уже для новичков???
> 
> 
> Спасибо за рекомендацию - поищу преподавателей 5 элементов.


Банально, но чтобы изучить чужие мотивы изучают свои. Чем громче имя Школы или Учителя, тем больше человек от этого балдеет, забывая о самой практике и обо всем. А если сказать, что вот в моей школе самый присамый крутой метод, то люди набегут и будут радоваться. Для пяти элементов не требуется много условий, не следовать эго и найти баланс в очистке Нади, для вас же важнее здоровье, здоровья будет еще больше если не участвовать в склоках, а следовать своему пути образования  :Smilie: 

_Ночью на улице стоит человек и любуется Луной. Подходит другой и спрашивает:
- Что вы там увидели?
- Посмотрите какая прекрасная Луна! 
- Какая еще Луна?
- Да вот же она висит, большая, бледно-желтая! Поднимите голову и увидите!
- Правда что ли? Желтая луна? Висит? Нужно другим рассказать!

Вокруг собирается толпа зевак и раздается робкий голос:
- Учитель, расскажите нам о Луне. 
- Какой еще учитель? Поднимите голову и сами увидите! 

Кто-то быстро строчит в блокноте: «Учитель сказал, что нужно поднять голову, и тогда можно увидеть Луну. Она большая, бледно-желтая и прекрасная. И она висит!». 

- Что это ты пишешь? – спрашивает «учитель».
- Вы говорите очень интересные вещи! Это учение нужно записать для потомков! 
- Какое, к чертям, учение? – злится человек. – Подними голову и посмотри, куда я показываю! – он указывает пальцем в сторону Луны. 

«Ученик» пишет в блокноте: «Учитель показывает пальцем на луну, и чтобы ее увидеть, нужно посмотреть на палец. Палец – это ключ в духовной практике познания Луны».
«Учитель» не выдерживает и бьет глупца снизу в подбородок, и перед взором последнего возникает большое бледно-желтое пятно.

 - Учитель, что это было???
- Луна!
- Невероятно! Я увидел Луну!!!

Взволнованная толпа начинает водить хоровод вокруг очевидца. Кто-то просит дать переписать столь интересное учение. Кто-то просит инициацию…

«Учитель», плюнув на это дело, уходит, продолжая любоваться прекрасной Луной. 

Спустя пару тысяч лет кто-то читает учение о Луне и обреченно вздыхает, ведь в те времена рядом был учитель, который мог и пальцем показать, и другими средствами помочь в этой нелегкой духовной практике обнаружения прекрасной Луны. Хотя, кто знает… вот некоторые утверждают, что видят Луну каждую ночь. А кто-то говорит, что достаточно прочитать книгу и ты тоже увидишь ее. Но разве можно кому-то доверять в наше время? Может все это сказки, и Луны как таковой не существует._

----------

Алик (07.07.2015), Максим& (06.07.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Интересно, что в ушу в Китае новичков вначале ставят в стойку столба и заставляют так стоять около часа. Ученики думают, что наставник, наверное, так тренирует и проверяет их терпение. На самом деле наставник таким образом вначале пытается укрепить их здоровье и энергию для дальнейших занятий. А в древности вначале  в ушу  ученик практиковал стойку столба три года и только потом приступал к тренировке форм, динамических комплексов.练武先站三年桩

----------

Ersh (07.07.2015), Пема Ванчук (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> Любопытно - откуда такая статистика?


Я сам несколько лет активно целительствовал, изучал разные методы целительства, общался с разными людьми. Заметил, что мало кто из целителей даже до 60 лет доживает. задумался над этим и решил, что с активностью в этой сфере нужно прекращать. Лучше учить людей самим свое здоровье исправлять и поддерживать, в т.ч. и методами цигун.

----------


## Ersh

Лучше заниматься лечебной физкультурой под руководством дипломированного врача, чем под руководством недоучек или просто шарлатанов от цигун. Правильный учитель цигун изучал цигун в Китае в соответствующем учебном заведении, и имеет сертификат. Имена его учителей легко гуглятся или, для продвинутых, байдятся. Как минимум, такой учитель должен очень хорошо знать китайский язык.
Еще поможет знание даосскй философии, особенно, когда вам начнут дурить голову чем-то вроде "хорошей" и "плохой" ци.

----------

Алик (07.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.07.2015), Паня (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Паня

> здоровья будет еще больше если не участвовать в склоках, а следовать своему пути образования


О каких склоках вы говорите?




> Ночью на улице стоит человек и любуется Луной. Подходит другой и спрашивает:
> - Что вы там увидели?
> - Посмотрите какая прекрасная Луна! И т.д.


Есть и другая сказка - о том, что король оказался голым.....

----------


## Паня

> Я сам несколько лет активно целительствовал, изучал разные методы целительства, общался с разными людьми. Заметил, что мало кто из целителей даже до 60 лет доживает. задумался над этим и решил, что с активностью в этой сфере нужно прекращать. Лучше учить людей самим свое здоровье исправлять и поддерживать, в т.ч. и методами цигун.


Если люди не могут помочь себе - как они могут помочь другим? Выходит как дети играют с огнем (ци) - себя согреть не могут, а других не боятся лечить. Конечно если этот огонь (ци) или прочая таинственная субстанция не плод воображения.

----------

Алик (08.07.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Лучше заниматься лечебной физкультурой под руководством дипломированного врача, чем под руководством недоучек или просто шарлатанов от цигун. Правильный учитель цигун изучал цигун в Китае в соответствующем учебном заведении, и имеет сертификат. Имена его учителей легко гуглятся или, для продвинутых, байдятся. Как минимум, такой учитель должен очень хорошо знать китайский язык.
> Еще поможет знание даосскй философии, особенно, когда вам начнут дурить голову чем-то вроде "хорошей" и "плохой" ци.


Был бы благодарен за ссылку на правильных учителей цигун (желательно в ЦФО).

----------


## Ersh

> Был бы благодарен за ссылку на правильных учителей цигун (желательно в ЦФО).


В ЦФО рулит ЛФК

----------

Паня (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.07.2015)

----------


## Паня

> В ЦФО рулит ЛФК


Эх, что ж и в многомиллионной МСК не найдется достойного? :Cry:

----------


## Айрат

> Если люди не могут помочь себе - как они могут помочь другим? Выходит как дети играют с огнем (ци) - себя согреть не могут, а других не боятся лечить. Конечно если этот огонь (ци) или прочая таинственная субстанция не плод воображения.


Об этом я и говорю. Себя еще не проработали, но начинают лечить/учить других. Отсюда и ранние смерти или проблемы со здоровьем/психикой.
Ци - не огонь воображения. а реальная сила, которая вполне постигается с практикой.

----------

Паня (08.07.2015), Пема Ванчук (25.08.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Эх, что ж и в многомиллионной МСК не найдется достойного?


Вот достойный учитель цигун в Москве:
http://www.wudang-pai.ru/index.shtml...el_master/text
Цигун для начинающих (Чита 1996г.):
Tsigun.pdf

----------

Ersh (08.07.2015), Паня (08.07.2015), Юй Кан (25.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

Скажите, а есть ли в каких-либо единоборствах, например японских, что-то по пользе похожее на цигун? Просто думал заняться циун осенью, а после пойти на японские боевые искусства (каратэ например). А может там уже есть похожие комплексы? Или цигун уникален? Пытался изучать Ба дуань цзин - вроде упражнения простые, вполне имеющиеся в любых боевых искусствах. Но есть же еще что-то с дыханием.

----------


## Максим&

> Скажите, а есть ли в каких-либо единоборствах, например японских, что-то по пользе похожее на цигун? Просто думал заняться циун осенью, а после пойти на японские боевые искусства (каратэ например). А может там уже есть похожие комплексы? Или цигун уникален? Пытался изучать Ба дуань цзин - вроде упражнения простые, вполне имеющиеся в любых боевых искусствах. Но есть же еще что-то с дыханием.


Выскажу своё мнение, надеюсь спецы поправят. Японцы в отличие от китайцев более просты и практичны, и все что перенимали в Китае старались "обтесывать" под свой более суровый образ жизни. Карате как нельзя лучше подчёркивает этот национальный характер. Кому нужны эти "журавли" и "богомолы", главное быстро, чётко и без лишних телодвижений. Роль цигун ( укрепление мышщ и сухожилий, дыхание) здесь выполняют ката. Но если вам интересно что-то более цигунистей, то это рейки. Но это уже в качестве самоподготовки.

----------

Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> Скажите, а есть ли в каких-либо единоборствах, например японских, что-то по пользе похожее на цигун? Просто думал заняться циун осенью, а после пойти на японские боевые искусства (каратэ например). А может там уже есть похожие комплексы? Или цигун уникален? Пытался изучать Ба дуань цзин - вроде упражнения простые, вполне имеющиеся в любых боевых искусствах. Но есть же еще что-то с дыханием.


Дыхательные техники в карате есть. Как в виде отдельных техник , например, Ибуки - силовое дыхание, так и в виде ката, самый известный санчин-ката. Также дзен-медитации часто используют. Ну и выше было сказано про Рейки. Но техники Рейки в Японии довольно сильно отличается от техник Рейки у нас )))

----------

Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Скажите, а есть ли в каких-либо единоборствах, например японских, что-то по пользе похожее на цигун? Просто думал заняться циун осенью, а после пойти на японские боевые искусства (каратэ например). А может там уже есть похожие комплексы? Или цигун уникален? Пытался изучать Ба дуань цзин - вроде упражнения простые, вполне имеющиеся в любых боевых искусствах. Но есть же еще что-то с дыханием.


Есть техники работы с энергией, но не во всех школах японских БИ, конечно. Хотя, даже такие бойцы киокушин-кай, как Хацуо Рояма, юзали "столбы".  Почитайте про Саваи Кэничи и его систему.

----------

Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Скажите, а есть ли в каких-либо единоборствах, например японских, что-то по пользе похожее на цигун? Просто думал заняться циун осенью, а после пойти на японские боевые искусства (каратэ например). А может там уже есть похожие комплексы? Или цигун уникален? Пытался изучать Ба дуань цзин - вроде упражнения простые, вполне имеющиеся в любых боевых искусствах. Но есть же еще что-то с дыханием.


Айкидо (на мой взгляд,лучше Айкикай) ! Полезнее из японского не найдете ( много чего перепробовал за 40 лет), хотя -  каждый кулик свое болото хвалит).
Самое важное - это хороший Учитель, который, несмотря на высокие Даны, еще сам  учится,  не боится чего-то не знать и с радостью делится тем, что знает.
Р.S/ Объясню, почему полезнее : айкидо можно заниматься и в 70 лет, и в 80, и мастерство будет только расти,. Морихей Уэсиба говорил, что, если у вас есть сила, чтобы повернуть дверную ручку, то её вполне хватит для айкидо).

----------

Доня (31.08.2015), Эделизи (27.08.2015), Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Товарищи, есть ли принципиальная разница между занятиями цигун и лечебной физкультурой?


Конечно, в одном случае ты занимаешься медитацией и объединяешь её с движением, а в другом случае ты занимаешься самолечением по средством физической нагрузки.  :Smilie: 
Это означает, что если кто то занимается цигуном как физкультурой, то пользы для здоровья будет на много меньше, чем от лечебной физкультуры, если же кто то занимается цигуном "правильно", как медитацией, то пользы для здоровья будет куда как больше, чем от лечебной физкультуры.
При этом вовсе не исключено, что мастер цигуна сможет объединить в медитации в том числе движения лечебной физкультуры, просто ему это не приходит в голову да и не зачем.  :Smilie:

----------


## Эфрон

> ... юзали "столбы".  ...


А "стоять столбом" и "стоять деревом" это одно и то же, или разные вещи?

----------


## Айрат

> А "стоять столбом" и "стоять деревом" это одно и то же, или разные вещи?


Одно и то же. Но техники стояния столбом в разных направлениях могут отличаться. 
"Дерево" может вырасти, а "столб" - это мертвое дерево, уже не вырастет. Поэтому в некоторых направлениях столб называют деревом )))
От представителя Йоги23 слышал даже название "Свая", под этим названием от все тот же столб давал )))

----------

Алик (27.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (28.08.2015), Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Одно и то же. Но техники стояния столбом в разных направлениях могут отличаться. 
> "Дерево" может вырасти, а "столб" - это мертвое дерево, уже не вырастет. Поэтому в некоторых направлениях столб называют деревом )))
> От представителя Йоги23 слышал даже название "Свая", под этим названием от все тот же столб давал )))


Я заметил, что этому упражнению очень много уделяют внимания, часто в разных источниках мастера цигун пишут о часовых стояниях. Видимо оно чем-то особо выделяется  :Smilie:

----------


## Айрат

> Я заметил, что этому упражнению очень много уделяют внимания, часто в разных источниках мастера цигун пишут о часовых стояниях. Видимо оно чем-то особо выделяется


Самый эффективный способ набора энергии, если мантры не использовать. Но детали выполнения лучше у живого инструктора узнавать )

----------

Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Самый эффективный способ набора энергии, если мантры не использовать. Но детали выполнения лучше у живого инструктора узнавать )


Мантры даосские или буддийские?

----------


## Айрат

> Мантры даосские или буддийские?


Я, вообще, о методах набора энергии. О том, что круче столба, по моему опыту, только мантры. Но мантры привязаны к какому-либо религиозному эгрегору, а столб можно использовать не привязываясь к религиям.

----------

Доня (31.08.2015), Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Я, вообще, о методах набора энергии. О том, что круче столба, по моему опыту, только мантры. Но мантры привязаны к какому-либо религиозному эгрегору, а столб можно использовать не привязываясь к религиям.


Мне мантры почему-то не особо помогают, в плане улучшения самочувствия, снятия усталости и сонливости. Вот ввиду этого думаю с начала очень пойти к инструктору по цигун и немного им позаниматься.  :Smilie:

----------


## Паня

> Мне мантры почему-то не особо помогают, в плане улучшения самочувствия, снятия усталости и сонливости. Вот ввиду этого думаю с начала очень пойти к инструктору по цигун и немного им позаниматься.


Как мне кажется действенность мантр - это вопрос веры. К инструктору какой школы цигун собираетесь пойти?

----------


## Алик

> Мне мантры почему-то не особо помогают, в плане улучшения самочувствия, снятия усталости и сонливости. Вот ввиду этого думаю с начала очень пойти к инструктору по цигун и немного им позаниматься.


Не смейтесь, это и правда работает, через пару месяцев проходит даже радикулит, а уж энергии просто некуда девать   :
Способ очистки. Берется подсолнечное масло (масло должно быть непременно отечественного производства, с запахом семечек;  в количестве 1 ст. л. и сосредоточивается в передней части рта. Глотать масло ни в коем случае нельзя, даже случайно, особенно в первые дни. Масло прожевывается и сосется, как конфета или соска. Этот процесс должен проходить без напряжения, свободно, продолжительностью 24 минуты (всего 4 стихии: огонь, вода, земля, воздух; каждой из них для полной циркуляции требуется 6 мин., а в итоге - 6x4 = 24 мин). Вначале масло становится густым, затем - жидким, как вода, после чего его следует выплюнуть в санузел (жидкость должна быть белой, как молоко). Если процесс сосания не доведен до конца, то жидкость бывает желтая и с блестками. В этом случае следует процедуру повторить. Белый цвет говорит о всасывании и нейтрализации яда. Полученная жидкость является сильнейшим ядом. Эту процедуру лучше делать 2 раза в сутки: утром - обязательно натощак и перед сном - на голодный желудок .Потом прополоскать рот теплой водой и почистить язык. Во время сосания организм освобождается от токсинов, бактерий, вирусов, солей, слизи, микрофлоры, усиливается газообмен, а также происходит активизация обмена веществ.

Во время процедуры хорошо концентрировать свое внимание на исцелении органа или болезни. Например, если у вас опухоль, мысленно надо повторять утверждение: «Рассасывается, как растворяется дым». При заболеваниях почек - утверждение: «Высасываю болезнь из почек», при простудных заболеваниях повторять: «Высасываю слизь и мокроту из легких», при заболеваниях желудка: «Огонь желудка очищается, очищается, очищается». Эти утверждения повторяются мысленно 12 мин., остальное время можно ни о чем не думать и позволить себе заниматься чем-то параллельно. После сосания рекомендуется прополоскать рот горячим отваром шалфея. Лечение будет проходить автоматически во время сосания масла. Знайте, что этот способ лечения является одновременно и профилактическим. На лечение некоторых заболеваний требуется малое количество времени, так, например, боль желудка можно вылечить в течение 5 дней, а для лечения тяжелых и хронических заболеваний требуется длительное время, иногда до полугода, но в этом случае для ускорения лечения количество процедур сосания можно увеличить до 4 в день. Данным способом излечивается большое количество заболеваний, не прибегая к лекарствам.

----------

Доня (31.08.2015), Эфрон (27.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Как мне кажется действенность мантр - это вопрос веры. К инструктору какой школы цигун собираетесь пойти?


Пока еще не определился, но мне хотелось бы совмещать его еще и с боевыми искусствами, пока вот нашел: http://shiyanbin.ru/

Пока учусь по разным видео вроде Ба дуань цзин и как стоять как дерево.

----------


## Эфрон

> ... Данным способом излечивается большое количество заболеваний, не прибегая к лекарствам.


Спасибо, слышал о таком способе, но не так подробно  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (27.08.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А "стоять столбом" и "стоять деревом" это одно и то же, или разные вещи?


Да, "стоячая свая", столб, "большое дерево" ( в Чжун Юань цигун). Я изначально начинал с вьетнамских техник "внутреннего делания", один из моих учителей, говоря о "столбах" заметил, что там много нюансов, которые, при их игнорировании могут привести к проблемам со здоровьем. Самый "невинный" из которых- эпилепсия. Потом учился у ученицы Сюи Минтана и Мантэка Чиа, у нее по поводу "столбов" таких заморочек не было.

----------

Эфрон (28.08.2015)

----------


## Эфрон

> Да, "стоячая свая", столб, "большое дерево" ( в Чжун Юань цигун). Я изначально начинал с вьетнамских техник "внутреннего делания", один из моих учителей, говоря о "столбах" заметил, что там много нюансов, которые, при их игнорировании могут привести к проблемам со здоровьем. Самый "невинный" из которых- эпилепсия. Потом учился у ученицы Сюи Минтана и Мантэка Чиа, у нее по поводу "столбов" таких заморочек не было.


А дыхание какое должно быть при столбе-дереве? Просто естественное, или особое? Эти вьетнамские техники тоже подразумевали стояние столбом?

----------


## Дубинин

Возраст главная помеха "свае"- ровно- без изъяна гордо выситься в пространстве- раз по пять на дню- и боле..
Было- время золотое- упражнялся дни и ночи- столб стоял-бетонной глыбой- слухом полнилась округа-  об цигуне чудотворном..
Годы подкосили славу- мастера столбостоянья- руки запустив в руины- вспоминать осталось стеллу- гордо рвущуюся в небо ((

----------

Pema Sonam (28.08.2015), Альбина (28.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (30.08.2015), Мяснов (30.08.2015), Паня (29.08.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Самый эффективный способ набора энергии, если мантры не использовать. Но детали выполнения лучше у живого инструктора узнавать )


Самый эффект.способ набора энергии это отпустить ее в свободное плавание.) У меня бывает непреодолимое желание постоять немного на цыпочках,вообщем опираешься на костяшку большого пальца и соседнего .Чувствую,что энергия меня собирает в тонкую струну и тащит вверх.Как понимаю,это далеко не столб,но тело и тонкое тоже  выравнивает как нельзя лучше.Вам не встречались такие практики в цигун или еще где.? Просто интересно,чего это со мной..?.))))) И кстати после такого стояния усталость ног ,если была,то исчезает каким-то чудесным образом.

----------

Пема Ванчук (29.08.2015)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А дыхание какое должно быть при столбе-дереве? Просто естественное, или особое? Эти вьетнамские техники тоже подразумевали стояние столбом?


1. По дыханию- довольно сложно объяснить. Если кратко, то диафрагмальное, пытаясь расширяться во всех направлениях :Smilie: 
2. Да, там есть и столбовое стояние, и динамические формы, и самомассаж- все как у китайцев, у которых вьеты, походу и позаимствовали это.

----------


## Максим&

У меня такой вопрос.
1.  Мантек Чиа, Сюй Минтан, Ян Цзюньмин это авторитеты в цигун? После нескольких месяцев перебирания вороха материалов ихние книги показались более систематичны и интересны. 
2. Целебные звуки-это общее для всего цигун, или для отдельных направлений? Какой в них смысл? Пока не вижу ответа только  как создать вибрацию в органе, да и то скорее воображаемую.
3. Есть ли сидячий цигун? После перелома ноги, спицы мешают делать некоторые сгибы да и отекает ещё ступня сильно.

----------

Пема Ванчук (30.08.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> Самый эффект.способ набора энергии это отпустить ее в свободное плавание.) У меня бывает непреодолимое желание постоять немного на цыпочках,вообщем опираешься на костяшку большого пальца и соседнего .Чувствую,что энергия меня собирает в тонкую струну и тащит вверх.Как понимаю,это далеко не столб,но тело и тонкое тоже  выравнивает как нельзя лучше.Вам не встречались такие практики в цигун или еще где.? Просто интересно,чего это со мной..?.))))) И кстати после такого стояния усталость ног ,если была,то исчезает каким-то чудесным образом.


Есть энергетические практики, основанные на вытяжениях. Вполне рабочие, но я в них не углублялся )) У вас похоже на эти практики.

----------

Альбина (30.08.2015)

----------


## Айрат

> У меня такой вопрос.
> 1.  Мантек Чиа, Сюй Минтан, Ян Цзюньмин это авторитеты в цигун? После нескольких месяцев перебирания вороха материалов ихние книги показались более систематичны и интересны. 
> 2. Целебные звуки-это общее для всего цигун, или для отдельных направлений? Какой в них смысл? Пока не вижу ответа только  как создать вибрацию в органе, да и то скорее воображаемую.
> 3. Есть ли сидячий цигун? После перелома ноги, спицы мешают делать некоторые сгибы да и отекает ещё ступня сильно.


Вполне авторитетны) Я бы добавил еще одну фамилию - Ли Гунчен. Но, в любом случае, нужно начинать с инструктором, т.к. есть ньюансы, которые в книгах не раскрыты или  их невозможно в книге раскрыть. 
Сидячие практики в цигун есть, но опять же отправляю к поиску инструктора поблизости

----------

Максим& (30.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (30.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вполне авторитетны) Я бы добавил еще одну фамилию - Ли Гунчен. Но, в любом случае, нужно начинать с инструктором, т.к. есть ньюансы, которые в книгах не раскрыты или  их невозможно в книге раскрыть. 
> Сидячие практики в цигун есть, но опять же отправляю к поиску инструктора поблизости


Какие ньюансы например? Я конечно допускаю, что  именно в цигун могут быть свои ньюансы. Но я же не про высший уровень нейгун спрашиваю:-) 
Так, что нибудь оздоровительное. Какой-нить сидячий дао-инь или шиацу, только с добавлением физухи.

----------


## Дубинин

> Какие ньюансы например? Я конечно допускаю, что  именно в цигун могут быть свои ньюансы. Но я же не про высший уровень нейгун спрашиваю:-) 
> Так, что нибудь оздоровительное. Какой-нить сидячий дао-инь или шиацу, только с добавлением физухи.


Могу предложить цигун "гормональный". При любой стато- динамической нагрузке (отжимание и иже... а так-же двигание стены к соседу секунд 30 со всей силы, отрывание перилы приподнимание шкафов и пр..) произведённых без больших переывов в течении не менее 10 минут (или больше), через 25 минут от начала- в крови будет пик саматотропина из гипофиза и его производных (вышебленных из печени в основном). Мы пользуясь пиком- накачиваем (вообще без боли) лёгчайшими упражнениями (раз 50- и более) кровь в поражённый участок. Гормон входит под давлением крови в суставы и глубокие ткани и стимулирует регенерацию (этот гормон в основном за коллагены отвечает ). (если не "накачать" в клетки- то концентрация быстро снизится- а так- в тканях- до трёх суток он сидеть будет)

----------

Максим& (30.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Могу предложить цигун "гормональный". При любой стато- динамической нагрузке (отжимание и иже... а так-же двигание стены к соседу секунд 30 со всей силы, отрывание перилы приподнимание шкафов и пр..) произведённых без больших переывов в течении не менее 10 минут (или больше), через 25 минут от начала- в крови будет пик саматотропина из гипофиза и его производных (вышебленных из печени в основном). Мы пользуясь пиком- накачиваем (вообще без боли) лёгчайшими упражнениями (раз 50- и более) кровь в поражённый участок. Гормон входит под давлением крови в суставы и глубокие ткани и стимулирует регенерацию (этот гормон в основном за коллагены отвечает ). (если не "накачать" в клетки- то концентрация быстро снизится- а так- в тканях- до трёх суток он сидеть будет)


Предлагайте:-)  Рассмотрим любые предложения. Но мне хотелось бы, что-то иньское пока, спокойное. Я этим утром собираюсь заниматься. А так-то у меня часовой самопально-йоговский вечерний комплекс под рукой. В принципе я им доволен. Но как и писал, не все доступные мне асаны могу делать из-за травмы стопы. 
Но накачивать мне ничего не нужно:-)  Я от самих упражнений удовольствие получаю. А то вдруг "накачаю" там-что то, чем я буду заниматься в остальные три дня? 
Да и метода ваша опасна, вдруг я таким же скептиком-атеистом стану? :-)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Могу предложить цигун "гормональный". При любой стато- динамической нагрузке (отжимание и иже... а так-же двигание стены к соседу секунд 30 со всей силы, отрывание перилы приподнимание шкафов и пр..) произведённых без больших переывов в течении не менее 10 минут (или больше), через 25 минут от начала- в крови будет пик саматотропина из гипофиза и его производных (вышебленных из печени в основном). Мы пользуясь пиком- накачиваем (вообще без боли) лёгчайшими упражнениями (раз 50- и более) кровь в поражённый участок. Гормон входит под давлением крови в суставы и глубокие ткани и стимулирует регенерацию (этот гормон в основном за коллагены отвечает ). (если не "накачать" в клетки- то концентрация быстро снизится- а так- в тканях- до трёх суток он сидеть будет)


Если человек лежал после перелома, то ССС не айс и от такой изометрической или изотонической работы АД разве не прыгнет?

----------


## Дубинин

> Если человек лежал после перелома, то ССС не айс и от такой изометрической или изотонической работы АД разве не прыгнет?


Это принцип просто- набрать любым способом некого уровня лактата, дефицита глюкозы, и адреналина- норадреналина (в принципе подойдёт да-же выброска с парашутом и стояние на краю дома))- главное потом гормон не ожидая падения уровня в крови, донести сквозь спазмированную- отёкшую ткань к цели.
(кстати из опыта- для переломника- помыться- туалетиться сродни подвигу- и АД- полюбому скачет- и тренировка есть, вот митохондрии в красных волокнах -да гибнут- одышка и быстрое утомление- как следствие))

----------


## Максим&

> Это принцип просто- набрать любым способом некого уровня лактата, дефицита глюкозы, и адреналина- норадреналина (в принципе подойдёт да-же выброска с парашутом и стояние на краю дома))- главное потом гормон не ожидая падения уровня в крови, донести сквозь спазмированную- отёкшую ткань к цели.
> (кстати из опыта- для переломника- помыться- туалетиться сродни подвигу- и АД- полюбому скачет- и тренировка есть, вот митохондрии в красных волокнах -да гибнут- одышка и быстрое утомление- как следствие))


Вобщем, вы при случае опишите свою методу в вкратце, без сложных пока терминов. Действие, кол-во, время, дыхание. А я сам по самочувствию прикину подходит оно мне или нет. Главное чтоб ум после этого как обезьяна не прыгал.

А про целебные звуки так никто и не ответил. Действительно ли они целебные.

----------


## Паня

> Главное чтоб ум после этого как обезьяна не прыгал.


После интенсивных физ нагрузок ум успокаивается - следует за расслаблением мышц.

----------


## Доня

> Вопрос в том и заключается – существует ли эта субстанция «Ци»? Для предметного разговора и примера можно взять систему Чжун Юань цигун. Одной из базовых техник в ЧЮЦ является столбовое стояние, причем инструктора рекомендуют уделять сему занятию не менее 45 мин в день. И это не считая прочих необходимых упражнений. Т.е. в день человек должен посвятить данной системе оздоровления что-то около 1,5 часов в среднем. Ну,  про то, что это удовольствие не бесплатно  - прохождение ступеней и пр. это пока отдельная тема. Недавно зашел на форум данной школы, на котором выяснилось, что за последнее время умерло от разнообразных заболеваний приличное количество ведущих инструкторов, посвятивших данной практике десятилетия. Более того – одного инструктора знаю лично, который пережил серьезное хирургическое вмешательство. Отсюда вопрос – «а был ли мальчик» - есть ли эта энергия «Ци» ? Может быть пользу от занятий цигун можно ограничить оздоровляющим эффектом ЛФК, ну плюс эффект плацебо?


Энергия ци есть наверняка, а вот то что лучше все таки ЛФК, я соглашусь. Сама занимаюсь йогой 6 лет, вышла на инструктора 2 года назад. Через 4 года регулярной и самостоятельной практики вылезло плохое самочувствие, которое плавно перетекло в острый невроз, оппаньки! Скажите откуда чего?! В итоге, лечение транквилизаторами. А инструктор то не то чтобы отмолчался, но посоветовал пройти еще пару врачей, ну короче сам не понял, я так думаю. На мой взгляд, я "разворошила" спящую проблему, как дремавший вулкан. Единственное что помогло от самой йоги-это здравомыслие не "подсесть" на транки и самой срочно решать эту проблему, перетряхнув весь свой богатый внутренний мир. Другие же люди с похожим заболеванием, особенно те, кто уже в возрасте сидят пожизненно на сильнейших антидепресантах, с которых не могут и уже даже не хотят слазить. Поэтому я считаю, что такие практики, особливо цигун, где вообще только с энергиями работают, без оочень продвинутого Учителя неча даже лезть! Если йогу можно еще упростить под ЛФК, что я сейчас и сделала ( и то, объясняя, что йога - это как гомеопатия для тела, желательно здорового!)), то с цигуна не удивлюсь, что мрут. Сама думала, что мне конец пришел!)) Вот такие вот уроки жизни!

----------

Дубинин (31.08.2015), Максим& (31.08.2015), Паня (31.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (31.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Энергия ци есть наверняка, а вот то что лучше все таки ЛФК, я соглашусь. Сама занимаюсь йогой 6 лет, вышла на инструктора 2 года назад. Через 4 года регулярной и самостоятельной практики вылезло плохое самочувствие, которое плавно перетекло в острый невроз, оппаньки! Скажите откуда чего?! В итоге, лечение транквилизаторами. А инструктор то не то чтобы отмолчался, но посоветовал пройти еще пару врачей, ну короче сам не понял, я так думаю. На мой взгляд, я "разворошила" спящую проблему, как дремавший вулкан. Единственное что помогло от самой йоги-это здравомыслие не "подсесть" на транки и самой срочно решать эту проблему, перетряхнув весь свой богатый внутренний мир. Другие же люди с похожим заболеванием, особенно те, кто уже в возрасте сидят пожизненно на сильнейших антидепресантах, с которых не могут и уже даже не хотят слазить. Поэтому я считаю, что такие практики, особливо цигун, где вообще только с энергиями работают, без оочень продвинутого Учителя неча даже лезть! Если йогу можно еще упростить под ЛФК, что я сейчас и сделала ( и то, объясняя, что йога - это как гомеопатия для тела, желательно здорового!)), то с цигуна не удивлюсь, что мрут. Сама думала, что мне конец пришел!)) Вот такие вот уроки жизни!


А не могли бы вы мне описать свою стандартную тренировку  до невроза? Длительность занятия, последовательность асан, время в асане,  может какое-то особое дыхание во время асаны, длительность пранаямы, длительность задержки дыхания, длительность шавасаны. Ваш вес, если не секрет и голодали ли?Можно если хотите в личку.

----------


## Доня

> А не могли бы вы мне описать свою стандартную тренировку  до невроза? Длительность занятия, последовательность асан, время в асане,  может какое-то особое дыхание во время асаны, длительность пранаямы, длительность задержки дыхания, длительность шавасаны. Ваш вес, если не секрет и голодали ли?Можно если хотите в личку.


Я вам отправила личное сообщение, но что то в своих отправленных не вижу, сообщите, если не получили, я еще напишу!

----------

Максим& (01.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Энергия ци есть наверняка, а вот то что лучше все таки ЛФК, я соглашусь. Сама занимаюсь йогой 6 лет, вышла на инструктора 2 года назад. Через 4 года регулярной и самостоятельной практики вылезло плохое самочувствие, которое плавно перетекло в острый невроз, оппаньки! Скажите откуда чего?! В итоге, лечение транквилизаторами. А инструктор то не то чтобы отмолчался, но посоветовал пройти еще пару врачей, ну короче сам не понял, я так думаю. На мой взгляд, я "разворошила" спящую проблему, как дремавший вулкан. Единственное что помогло от самой йоги-это здравомыслие не "подсесть" на транки и самой срочно решать эту проблему, перетряхнув весь свой богатый внутренний мир. Другие же люди с похожим заболеванием, особенно те, кто уже в возрасте сидят пожизненно на сильнейших антидепресантах, с которых не могут и уже даже не хотят слазить. Поэтому я считаю, что такие практики, особливо цигун, где вообще только с энергиями работают, без оочень продвинутого Учителя неча даже лезть! Если йогу можно еще упростить под ЛФК, что я сейчас и сделала ( и то, объясняя, что йога - это как гомеопатия для тела, желательно здорового!)), то с цигуна не удивлюсь, что мрут. Сама думала, что мне конец пришел!)) Вот такие вот уроки жизни!


Если не секрет.

Придерживался ли Ваш инструктор какойто определённой традиции\линии\школы современной йоги ? Если  да, то:
Имеет ли он сертификаты, разрешения или чтото подобное дающее право преподавать йогу, от организации представляющей эту традицию\линию\школу йоги? Если да, то:
По какой традиции\линии\школе современной йоги обучал Ваш инструктор?

----------


## Доня

> Если не секрет.
> 
> Придерживался ли Ваш инструктор какойто определённой традиции\линии\школы современной йоги ? Если  да, то:
> Имеет ли он сертификаты, разрешения или чтото подобное дающее право преподавать йогу, от организации представляющей эту традицию\линию\школу йоги? Если да, то:
> По какой традиции\линии\школе современной йоги обучал Ваш инструктор?


В этом плане мой инструктор не только имел права преподавать, но и выпускать преподавателей!)) Известный в этих кругах йог. Просто видать я не настояла в своей просьбе помочь мне в этой ситуации, а как то решила своими силами. Я все таки думаю, что дело не в йоге, как таковой, а в моем неправильном понимании йоги и соответственно ее использовании. Инструктор мой не объяснял теорию, а рекомендовал книги к прочтению, а я и стала вникать, когда всё случилось.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

......

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> В этом плане мой инструктор не только имел права преподавать, но и выпускать преподавателей!)) Известный в этих кругах йог. Просто видать я не настояла в своей просьбе помочь мне в этой ситуации, а как то решила своими силами. Я все таки думаю, что дело не в йоге, как таковой, а в моем неправильном понимании йоги и соответственно ее использовании. Инструктор мой не объяснял теорию, а рекомендовал книги к прочтению, а я и стала вникать, когда всё случилось.


Йога23  и Сидерский детектед.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.09.2015)

----------

